# Quick note on bombing



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Ian:* To everyone, I've gotten a couple of PM's recently from newer members and want to address one quick thing. Bombs are *GIFTS*, there is *NO* requirment to respond and bomb the person back. We (Brain, Pinky, and I as well as most of the bombers here) do this for fun, to relieve stress, and to put a smile on someone's face. That's it.

If you want more, we did a write-up on this a while ago. (here)


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh man are we going down this road again? Seriously people bombs are just fun gifts.  eep:


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Wait, wait, bomb's are GIFTS?!?! I always thought they were mighty ordinance to smash the non-believers with!

Dammit, I'm doing it wrong >.<


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

VERY FUN gifts, and very fun to send too... I just sent out my cherry bomb myself


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

gosh said:


> Wait, wait, bomb's are GIFTS?!?! I always thought they were mighty ordinance to smash the non-believers with!
> 
> Dammit, I'm doing it wrong >.<


LOL. RG for you sir.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Great post Ian. It can't be said any better.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

the_brain said:


> ...We do this for fun, to relieve stress, and to put a smile on someone's face.


Not touching that.....


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

the_brain said:


> ...as well as most of the bombers here) do this for fun, to relieve stress, and to put a smile on someone's face. That's it.


+1. Great way to turn a crap day around is to send off a bomb IMO. Gets the warm and fuzzies going and feels like I'm Santa.


----------



## nadroj (Mar 27, 2012)

abe said:


> VERY FUN gifts, and very fun to send too... I just sent out my cherry bomb myself


I agree. I never really understood how much fun this could be until I sent my first bomb off. It should be landing soon


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> +1. Great way to turn a crap day around is to send off a bomb IMO. Gets the warm and fuzzies going and feels like I'm Santa.


+1 Great point Matt, we do this to make ourselves smile knowing that it will make someones day.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> +1. Great way to turn a crap day around is to send off a bomb IMO. Gets the warm and fuzzies going and feels like I'm Santa.


*Brain: *Yes it is... It keeps us sane...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *Yes it is... It keeps us sane...


along with scotch


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> along with scotch


Plus 1 there ^^ lol


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

HWiebe said:


> Not touching that.....


She said that, too.


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> along with scotch


Oh to have a glass of scotch right now would be so nice...


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you and well put Ian. It is fun and addictive. Kinda like sex. Oh wait... We want to get that back. Never mind. Carry on.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *Yes it is... It keeps us sane...


Um... er.... yea, okay, you sane? Really?

Seriously?


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

gosh said:


> Um... er.... yea, okay, you sane? Really?
> 
> Seriously?


Everyone knows that *all* the members of the LOB have a skewed view of sane. Just one schizo talking to another schizo


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *Yes it is... It keeps us sane...


Sane, really?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

hachigo said:


> Everyone knows that *all* the members of the LOB have a skewed view of sane. Just one schizo talking to another schizo


We're just fine, its everyone else thats crazy....


----------



## hipoblaze (Feb 1, 2012)

To qoute a great rodent......mmmm scotchy scotchy scotch, i hvae only sent out my first bomb just this past week to a great botl(cough ian cough cough) and have me some other more non convetional bombs persay that i will be working on to get sent out over the next few weeks as i finish them up......i am doing it to like as said before keep myslef a little more saner everyday and put a smile on another great botl/or sotl's face and brigthen their day a little more than it was before the got blown the hell up


joshey


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> Gets the warm and fuzzies going and feels like I'm Santa.


And if you do it long enough, you start to look like Santa Claus. For proof, speak to the Herfabomber.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

yeah...sane...that's what i am!

9405 5036 9930 0013 2393 04
9405 5036 9930 0013 2393 11
9405 5036 9930 0013 2393 28
9405 5036 9930 0013 2393 35


lol...


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

ah.....shuckins has come to show them how it's done....how sweet:kicknuts:get 'em Ron!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

shuckins said:


> yeah...sane...that's what i am!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0013 2393 04
> 9405 5036 9930 0013 2393 11
> ...


LOL. Shoulda seen that this would be coming from the "Elder" Puffer Fish Leader <- Your words... not mine :mrgreen:


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Leave it to Ron to turn this thread into a bomb release.


...and exactly 0 people were surprised. Lol!


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

shuckins said:


> yeah...sane...that's what i am!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0013 2393 04
> 9405 5036 9930 0013 2393 11
> ...


His mother had him tested


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

shuckins said:


> yeah...sane...that's what i am!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0013 2393 04
> 9405 5036 9930 0013 2393 11
> ...


What's a bombing thread without DC's from the master? :rofl:

Bye bye noobs!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

sligub said:


> His mother had him tested


Wrong test :bolt:


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

sligub said:


> His mother had him tested


Nice Sheldon Cooper reference there, I like that, really like it.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Hopperb said:


> Nice Sheldon Cooper reference there, I like that, really like it.


Like it enough for his mailbox to go boom?


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

With all do respect to the Sr and wiser puffers but before you posted this planes have already taken off and bombs are on the way. I might be a FNG or NOOB but I am currently out of work on injury so all I have is time and looking to have fun with my time off again no disrespect but I have a comm failure and can't call off the bomber sorry lol


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

03Jarhead said:


> With all do respect to the Sr and wiser puffers but before you posted this planes have already taken off and bombs are on the way. I might be a FNG or NOOB but I am currently out of work on injury so all I have is time and looking to have fun with my time off again no disrespect but I have a comm failure and can't call off the bomber sorry lol


*Brain:* It is never a sign of disrespect, I just wanted to re-point out that there is no requirement for retaliation. Some newer members had concerns.


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

I have not yet got bombed and honestly if it happen it happens I just wanted to join in the fun and after the day I had this was a good way to get my mind on something else I am not looking for anything in return I just want to make someone hopefully laugh and so respect to a Sr puffer but time will tell in approx 4 days. I was going to bomb you but kinda scare that the fall out will hit this area so I held it back have a great day


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

03Jarhead said:


> I am not looking for anything in return I just want to make someone hopefully laugh


That's what it's all about brother, having a blast (pun intended). Never expect a return on bombs, and never feel like you have to send out return bombs, just bomb who you want, when you want, and only if you want!


----------



## hipoblaze (Feb 1, 2012)

shuckins said:


> yeah...sane...that's what i am!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0013 2393 04
> 9405 5036 9930 0013 2393 11
> ...


GREAT SHOULDA KNOWN RON WOULD MAKE AN APPEARANCE WITH SOME DESTRUCTION (LUCKILY I HAVE ALREADY BEEN HIT BY THE GRANDMASTER OFAnnihilation SO I THINK THAT MEANS I AM SAFE, FOR NOW) PHEW!

JOSHEY


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

hipoblaze said:


> GREAT SHOULDA KNOWN RON WOULD MAKE AN APPEARANCE WITH SOME DESTRUCTION (LUCKILY I HAVE ALREADY BEEN HIT BY THE GRANDMASTER OFAnnihilation SO I THINK THAT MEANS I AM SAFE, FOR NOW) PHEW!
> 
> JOSHEY


You really shouldn't have said that. It never ends well when someone says there safe from Ron


----------



## hipoblaze (Feb 1, 2012)

YEAH BUT RON IS KINDA LIKE LIGHTNING IT "SHOULD" TAKE A WHILE BEFORE MY TICKET COMES BACK AROUND TO BE PUNCHED......PLUS WHO KNOWS MAYBE ONE OF MY PREVIOUSLY SPOKEN OF NON CONVENTIONAL STYLE BOMBS OF APPRECIATION ARE GONNA BE HEADED HIS WAY:behindsofa:


JOSHEY


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

sligub said:


> You really shouldn't have said that. It never ends well when someone says there safe from Ron


i am not sure who this guy is but noted to to screw with him this guy is serious


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

03Jarhead said:


> i am not sure who this guy is but noted to to screw with him this guy is serious


Ron is SHUCKINS, basically think of him as a mixture of the bombing King, god, master, Jedi etc. I know that he sent out his thousandth bomb last year if that gives you an idea


----------



## nadroj (Mar 27, 2012)

sligub said:


> Ron is SHUCKINS, basically think of him as a mixture of the bombing King, god, master, Jedi etc. I know that he sent out his thousandth bomb last year if that gives you an idea


Holy sh!t. I knew he was really active but that is pure madness. I think I made a mistake....


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

nadroj said:


> Holy sh!t. I knew he was really active but that is pure madness. I think I made a mistake....


*Brain:* No mistake, and he is all bomber's Jedi Master...

*Pinky:* We want to be Ron when we grow up...

*Brain:* Or have at least have half of his stash...


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

after hearing about this guy I am really not Fing with him sounds like he can put the hurt on I am keeping my distance


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

hachigo said:


> Everyone knows that *all* the members of the LOB have a skewed view of sane. Just one schizo talking to another schizo


Roses are Red
Violets are Blue
I'm Schizophrenic
And so is the voice in my head telling me I'm not

Pinhead Jr.: "That was beautiful, Pops..you should write greeting cards."

Herfabomber: "Only if they explode, Junior"



Michigan_Moose said:


> +1 Great point Matt, we do this to make ourselves smile knowing that it will make someones day.


well, that and to blast the ever-lovin' crap outta something



the_brain said:


> *Brain: *Yes it is... It keeps us sane...


Herfabomber: "<koff><BULLSHIT><koff>

Pinhead Jr.: "<koff><BULLSHIT><koff>

sorry, must be coming down with something



sweater88 said:


> along with scotch


and bourbon...and irish whiskey....and beer....and red wine


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

bombing is simple.... in fact its so simple that its confusing. It really simply is a gift at its core.... unless its used to declare war.... but thats rare in these peaceful waters full of llama, lobster and squid....how the llama learned to swim.... easy they were told there was booze on the ocean floor.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

There's no booze?????


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sure there is, but's we water it down for the llamas


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> There's no booze?????


theres always booze, they just tricked us to get us into the water.


----------



## hipoblaze (Feb 1, 2012)

03Jarhead said:


> after hearing about this guy I am really not Fing with him sounds like he can put the hurt on I am keeping my distance


Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you have already probably been setup for destruction cause with ron you have 2 things that got his attention you signed up for the forum and you posted a message.....enough said, hope you have good home insurance

Joshey


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

Blow this place up just let me get my cat out first it is worth more in insurance then retail lol may I need to get some birds in the air before hand


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I hate to contradict everything everyone's said, but I don't really enjoy bombing people. I'm just addicted to tracking packages.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Very true Ian and I suppose it probably needs to be said every once and a while. I know I was a little uneasy with it at first because I am kind of a bad gift receiver but most of that has been bombed out of me (literally) I have received bombs both small to absurdly large and I enjoyed them all so it dawned on me that even though I can't hit as hard as others that really isn't the point. It feels good to give and to pay it forward and bombing is as simple as that.






PS: I tried to bump you Ian but I have to spread it around.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

for sure it makes a terrible day much better!!!!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

TommyTree said:


> I hate to contradict everything everyone's said, but I don't really enjoy bombing people.


How can you not enjoy bombing people? I wish that I had a stockpile good enough to bomb more people. Just the sound of exploding mailboxes makes it worth it.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Pinky:* We want to be Ron when we grow up...
> 
> *Brain:* Or have at least have half of his stash...


Ron, The Inspiration of Generations.

I really don't want half his stash though. I want my own equivalent to. :thumb:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

lostdog13 said:


> How can you not enjoy bombing people? I wish that I had a stockpile good enough to bomb more people. Just the sound of exploding mailboxes makes it worth it.


:doh: Joke. And for not getting it, you're on my list. Again. (Don't think I've forgotten the bombing that arrived with its own soundtrack.)


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> (Don't think I've forgotten the bombing that arrived with its own soundtrack.)


*Brain: *Just remember "We are not the mice you are looking for"...


----------



## Beebo (Apr 15, 2012)

TommyTree said:


> I hate to contradict everything everyone's said, but I don't really enjoy bombing people. I'm just addicted to tracking packages.


That made Diet Coke come out of my nose. RG to you my good sir.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* *Or have at least have half of his stash...*


So you want to look like this? :lol:


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

Mine is not to reason why ..................but watch what you say and to whom


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> Very true Ian and I suppose it probably needs to be said every once and a while. I know I was a little uneasy with it at first because I am kind of a bad gift receiver but most of that has been bombed out of me (literally) I have received bombs both small to absurdly large and I enjoyed them all so it dawned on me that even though I can't hit as hard as others that really isn't the point. It feels good to give and to pay it forward and bombing is as simple as that.
> 
> PS: I tried to bump you Ian but I have to spread it around.


I'll give the mouse RG for ya, JP

crap..looks like I'm in the same boat


----------

